# Robinson Curriculum



## ClayPot (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there anyone on the board who has tried Robinson's Homeschool Curriculum? If so, what is your opinion of it?

Homeschool Curriculum Excellence - Robinson Self-Teaching Homeschool Curriculum.


----------



## brianeschen (Oct 31, 2010)

We used it for a year and were happy with the vocabulary learned and the love of reading it developed. We are no longer using it because we wanted something more structured that also cultivates more parent/child interaction in the learning process. It seemed too hands off for us. We may have just implemented it wrong.


----------

